# Nistmöglichkeiten im Dach



## Kolja (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich werde das Dach im Herbst neu decken lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie man im Zuge dieser Arbeiten Nistmöglichkeiten im Dach schaffen kann?
Der Dachboden ist unbewohnt und ich stelle mir Einfluglöcher mit dahinter liegenden Nistkisten vor. Aber vielleicht wird das auch bei einem ungedämmten Dach zu heiß?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Erfahrungen damit hat.
Dann muss ich noch den Dachdecker überzeugen, dem ist das "Ganze nicht geheuer".


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2017)

Man könnte zB kleine Gauben setzen und diese dann mit Nistkästen bestücken. 
Am besten so das man sie von innen auch öffnen kann um mal ne Putzstunde einzulegen.  Oder __ Parasiten zu bekämpfen.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo 
Gebäudebrüter in Böden sind z.b. Mauersegler und Spatzen.

Mauersegler (in door) kästen kannst Du Dir u.a. hier anschauen .  
Karsten Peterlein aus Leipzig ist mir bekannt , den kann man dazu befragen. 
Wichtig sind die Maße der Einfluglöcher . 
Die Bauform mit Revisionsklappe sieht man in der Bildergalerie der Seite .





mfG


----------



## Tanny (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn der Boden völlig ungenutzt ist, kannst Du auch an beiden Giebeln kleine Einfluglöcher schneiden lassen, so dass die Vögel den ganzen Boden nutzen können. 
Das habe ich gemacht - und auf dem Boden ist dann beispielsweise auch ein Eulenkasten installiert. 
Mein Boden ist immer sehr gut frequentiert


----------



## laolamia (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 

in meiner Scheune mache ich das auch so, im Wohnhaus wäre ich vorsichtig.
Dämmung der oberen Geschossdecke, Schnee, Wasser, Marder usw.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2017)

@karsten. 
Danke.
Bei den Nachbarn brüten Spatzen unterm Dach. Das war aber eher ein Baufehler.
Ich habe mit der Nabu Kontakt aufgenommen. Mal sehen, was dabei heraus kommt.

@Tanny
Ja, das wäre was. Ich habe in dem einen __ Giebel ein kleines rundes Fenster, welches ich aufmachen könnte und auf der anderen Seite könnte ich einen Einflugstein machen.
Aber Kästen müsste ich dann drinnen aufhängen? Und wenn ja welche? Was findet den Weg in der Stadt in einen Dachboden?
Ich hatte auch an Fledermäuse gedacht. Vertragen die sich alle in einem offenen Raum? Wieviel Dreck fällt an?

Der "offenen Dachboden" wäre schon ein größeres Projekt, da ich dann einen Teil der jetzt als Abstellfläche dient abtrennen müsste. 

Fragen über Fragen. Vielleicht finde ich ja einen Naturschutzmenschen, der sich das mit mir vor Ort anschaut.


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2017)

@ marko
Danke für deine  Antwort.
Es ist der Dachboden eines dreigeschossigen Hauses. Kommen da Marder hoch?
Die Geschossdecke ist gedämmt. Was für Schwierigkeiten befürchtest du?
Unsere Posts haben sich überschnitten. Das kleine Fenster im __ Giebel ist Richtung Osten (keine Wetterseite) und die Einflugsteine, die ich gesehen habe, lassen keinen Regen rein. 

Ich sehe schon, dass erfordert noch mehr Überlegungen.


----------



## laolamia (4. Juli 2017)

hallo kolja,

ja auch da kommen marder hoch 
in einer gebäudehuelle ist immer der taupunkt der kritische bereich- das dämm- und lueftungskonzept muss passen.
nun kann man natuerlich sagen: bei oma frueher war der dachboden auch immer halb offen- da waren aber die enrgiepreise und daemmaufbauten anders.
wenns ganz bloed laeft verschiebt sich der taupunkt in den bereich der oberen geschossdecke, dann sollten materielien stimmen.
vielleicht reicht aber auch die heizlast nicht mehr wenn der dachboden eine abweichende temperatur hat- das alles koennen aber bauleute besser beurteilen.

fledermaeuse "vertragen" sich und wenn nicht....die natur regelt das.
auf meinem scheunenboden sind mind 50 fledermaeuse...eher mehr

gruss marco


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Marco,

danke für deine Antwort. Auf Taupunkt etc. wäre ich nie gekommen.

Ich denke, ich werde (evtl. über den NABU) nach Nistkästen suchen, die ich in der Dachfläche anbringen kann.
Die oberste Wohnung ist auch vermietet. Und ich denke, so viel Geflatter "über dem Kopf" ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------

